# Ferry to France Prices



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I am looking to book my ferry to France, Dover - Dunkerque for 2011.

This year through the CC I paid £61 for travel in July. 

I am being quoted £102 for the same dates and times for next year does anyone know where I can get it any cheaper?

Thanks, Bigfrank3


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.aferry.co.uk/gwmapUK.htm
try these


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Locovan, that site quoted me £102, Bigfrank3


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Frank

Does it have to be Dover - Dunkerque?

I use either the tunnel or www.poferries.com - our crossing two weeks ago was just £29 one way on the ferry, and the crossing was at sensible o'clock.

P&O offer a "lite service" on certain crossings, meaning not all facilities, such as the waiter service restaurant are available, and this gives lower prices.

Try to avoid travel on peak days - and then avoid peak times!

Also, remember you can "fudge" it a bit.

For example, I wanted to travel about 0900 on the ferry but that fare was £43. I booked the cheaper 1220 crossing for £29 and turned up early. Not guaranteed to get you on the service you really want, but play the game..... We did in fact cross earlier than 1220, but were delayed due to a strike! LOL

The tunnel and the ferries will usually, (in fact, from experience - always) move you a couple of hours or so without cost.

When you have found cheap crossings on the www.poferries.com website, log on to the www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk and get a price there for the same crossings - sually a few pounds less than booking with P&O direct. (Note though, if you book via the CCC, you have to phone the CCC for any amendments, rather than dealing with P&O direct)

Cheers

Russell


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Russell, thanks for very comprehensive reply, 

I have no time tonight to do as you have suggested, it will be tomorrow, I will let you know my results. 

I will also give a few more details. 

All the best, Frank


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Has anyone bought a 'Special Day/Weekend' return and then not been able (!!!) to make the return ?

Eg. Chunnel = £96 one way or £54 (£27+£27) for an Overnight return offer. I know there is a clause that they reserve the right to recover the full price........ but do they do it?

Just idle curiosity :-o

B


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Ferry*



Rapide561 said:


> Frank
> 
> Does it have to be Dover - Dunkerque?
> 
> ...


P&O allow you to travel up to 3 sailings earlier than the booked time( providing they have space of course)


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

StanDup said:


> Has anyone bought a 'Special Day/Weekend' return and then not been able (!!!) to make the return ?
> 
> Eg. Chunnel = £96 one way or £54 (£27+£27) for an Overnight return offer. I know there is a clause that they reserve the right to recover the full price........ but do they do it?
> 
> ...


 I have only done this once & they never charged me the unused return portion. This was over a year ago. But these days its not worth the effort or worry as I have booked a 3 day return at Xmas for the car dover/calais with P&O £ 60 return on line price but I booked with Thomas Cook travel agent less my travel points of course only ended up paying £ 5.00 ( Get a Thomas Cook credit card it has its uses)!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The Caravan Club are doing their special offer again with DFDS (formerly Norfolkline) but there are two immediate snags.

1). DFDS are now allowing coaches on the boats!!!! Loads of hyper active schoolkids . . . aaarrrrggggggghhhhhhhhh!! 8O 

2). You have to travel out on a Sunday and back on a Friday. :roll: 

The better news . . . 

It's £37 each way for caravans, and might be only £27 for motorhomes, as it was this year. (I haven't checked in detail.)

The price is the same for all sailings, so you can book a time that suits you best, even if it's a peak sailing time. :wink: 

Have a look - it's the best I've found so far . . . but dare we wait and see if there are any "January Sales" next year?? There have been in the past!

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

I know a song about this

P - A - P - A - P AND O, P AND O, P AND O......

OOOOMPA OOOOMPA OOOMPA PA

Sorry!

Russell


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Here I am again with more information, 

I want to travel on Thursday 23rd. June at about 1600 hrs.

I want to return on Sunday 31st. July at about 0800 hrs.

I'm not too fussy with the times and I can even change a day if it would help.

The Caravan Club has quoted me:-

Norfolkline £93
Euro Tunnel £115
P & O £123.21
Sea France £132

Norfolkline is the only one which gives a reduction if I change my times to 1800 and 0800 and quotes £88

If I try booking direct with any of the companies the price is dearer £102 being the cheapest

If I use the code TEF04 with Norfolkline the price reduces to £91. It lookes like I will be booking with the Caravan Club for Norfolklines. 

Now the question is will there be any sales in January or should I book now?

Thanks for everyones help, Frank


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look here 
chapter


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Chapter, Norfolkline £107, P & O £160 on your recomended site for my time and dates, 

Frank


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Out, date specified, 2015 crossing, £44.00, just turn up early! Sailing with P&O

In, date specified, unable to find anything less than £81!

Cheapest Eurotunnel fare coming inbound is £61.

School hols no doubt play a part.

Russell


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*ferry cost*

Why book so far ahead?We book a few days before we want to go and have had cheap deals and never had a problem getting a crossing.this year we booked a cheap crossing,got to Dover 2 hours early and were given the chance to go on the next ferry for and extra £10 which we took.Parked up on the Aire at Calais Marina and went for a nice meal.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Just be aware that Norfolk line now charge for turning up early. They didn't in the past. Last Tuesday I returned and was quoted an extra £75 for and afternoon ferry or £30 for the evening one at 22:00. Ouch!


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Sea France charge £10 for getting an earlier ferry.


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

StanDup said:


> Has anyone bought a 'Special Day/Weekend' return and then not been able (!!!) to make the return ?
> 
> Eg. Chunnel = £96 one way or £54 (£27+£27) for an Overnight return offer. I know there is a clause that they reserve the right to recover the full price........ but do they do it?
> 
> ...


I know that they keep a track on people who do not return. I understand that you may get away with it once, with a possible warning but then you can't do it again. This happened to me a few years ago so the system may have changed and you have to prove how you came back after say ' a breakdown' to avoid full ticket costs.

Also if you have Tesco club card vouchers I have just used some of mine to buy a Eurotunnel ticket for a car. In the end £111 cost me just a quid. Easy to use and well pleased.

Regards to all


----------

